# psychic



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

Did it guess it every time you did it?

http://trunks.secondfoundation.org/files/psychic.swf


----------



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

Internet magic trick are the hardest to break the spell except the mind reading card trick which some people figured it out already.

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/magic/choosenumber.html
^^this one freaks me out :shock:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

HOW does that work?!?!? I figured out the old card one ages ago, but can't figure this one out?!


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

That ebaumsworld one is very simple really. Seven for various reasons is the most common number for people to think of when they think of a random number. Along with 3 and 5 it is th eonly prime number in the top ten, but three is less random because it is so siginificant in religion and culture. 5 is also quite iportant in retail. But seven is the most random. A carrot is simply the most obvious vegetable there is, red is the most obvious colour and a hammer is the most obvious tool. I'm sure a psychologist could explain this a bit better, but you get the point.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

i haven't looked at the ebaumsworld one yet, i love that website
i just figured the first one out!


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i chose 6. so the first one didnt work in my case. but the rest made me :shock:

granted, carrot and hammer is very common. but red? i dont see why that would be so common. red is not usually a color of choice. blue is much more popular. there must be more to this i think.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Just tried the first one, and I must say I am bloody intrigued, it has me stumped.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I saw this one about a year ago.

The image that appears in the blue circle will always be the figure next to the 'Zero'. Look at all the numbers with this same figure next to it and they are all the possible answers you get from doing the simple equation. So no matter what answer you get from the two digit number you choose the corresponding figure will be the same. What stumps most people is that they don't notice the figures change each time you click on the circle and try another two digit number. Only when I used the same two digit number twice did I notice the figures change. Not quite so mystical now, is it?


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, regarding the first one, the numbers are divisible by 9, everytime you work it out, regardless of what number, it is a 9. Such as 9, 18, 27, 36, 45, 54, 63, 72, 81. They all have the same symbol.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, the look at 9 for instance. All numbers divisible by 9 have the same symbol. And each time you click the blue area and redo the problem, the symbols beside the numbers change.


----------



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

Axel19 said:


> That ebaumsworld one is very simple really. Seven for various reasons is the most common number for people to think of when they think of a random number. Along with 3 and 5 it is th eonly prime number in the top ten, but three is less random because it is so siginificant in religion and culture. 5 is also quite iportant in retail. But seven is the most random. A carrot is simply the most obvious vegetable there is, red is the most obvious colour and a hammer is the most obvious tool. I'm sure a psychologist could explain this a bit better, but you get the point.


so thats the trick to it. i was so confused why the heck the answered still the same lol


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Ah hah!!! Lateral thinking indeed Milan!!!!
The trick is in realising that the symbols change each time you do it. That's the clever part. If they didn't then you would always get the same symbol each time you did it, and you would then look for a pattern amongst numbers of that symbol, and realise that they are all divisible by 9. But the fact that the symbols change makes you give up any hope of finding a pattern.
Well done guys.


----------

